# What is it??



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

My TT is currently at my local Audi Dealers, having its second replacement windscreen fitted and its first variable service.

The dealer has given me a loaner for a couple of days and i can't work out what model of A3 it is.

Its a TDi, but mated to a 6speed box? Got standard skinny wheels  and no aircon, but the little bugger goes like stink. In the wet, the wheels spin in 1st, 2nd & 3rd (even with ESP on) its a total animal. It aint even close to being as fast overall as the TT, but there must be shed loads of torque, as once the turbo spins up, it goes mental. Even more strange is that with the skinny wheels etc. its quite a handful to drive & control ;D which is great fun.

Can someone give me some idea of what model i'm actually driving?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

at a guess prob' the standard..

A3 1.9 TDI Manual 130PS 5 Door..... not the SE or Sport

very quick with 130 horses and the kit is fairly basic
Had one for an afternoon.. although sadly just drove it about 4 miles ! before I got my TT back !!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Agreed that it must be a base model, due to ther lack of toys, but a 13bhp TDi mated to a 6speed gearbox would seem a little strange. IIRC, they only started fitting a 6speed to the 180bhp TT a year or so ago.

Anyone else got a newish model 130 or 150bhp TDi Audi A3, A4 or a VW Golf. Can you confirm which comes with a 6speed box?


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Paul, it will be the 130 as we run a 130 Golf GT tdi and it's six speed. It goes like shit off the proverbial. Feels as quick as my 180 ttr but gets a bit slow after about 3-4000 rpm.
Audi often have perculiar specced cars as demos. Couple of years ago I had an A6 Quattro loan car in a spec that didn't exist, ie bog standard with no extra dials or sports seats. Not sure why they do it, dealer didn't know either but told me that they get the cars very cheaply.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Ian. ;D


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi Paul,

O/T (is that Paul Clarkson?) If so, long time no see, do you still go to Daniela's Club Audi meetings?

Anyway back to the A3. A bloke at work has an A3 130 TDI Sport. I think one way to tell is by the seats, if you've got fairly hefty side bolsters it will be a Sport, and with Jackard trim (diagnol lines). I think the SE model doesn't have sports seats.

This bloke at work used to think his TDi was fast...until I took him out in my S3. ;D Words like "lunatic" and "mad bas####" were uttered as we 4-wheel drifted out of wet roundabouts (more down to shite tyres than driving skill, I should add) - well he shouldn't have said his TDi was faster! ;D

AL


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Al:

Not been to a Club Audi meeting or event for ages. Either had work or travel commitments. Hows it going?

If you're interested, we've got a little play out planned for this Saturday round the Trough of Bowland area. Daniela & Ron are coming along. The details are in the events forum ;D

The spec of this A3 is very basic, so it defo aint a Sport or an SE. It was more the engine/power i was interested in. Looks like Ian has nailed it though As it appears to be the 130bhp variant of TDi. Still very surprised at the amount of power below 5k rpm.


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi Paul,

Yeah things aren't too bad. Car is ok, done 7000+ miles now. Bit disappointed with the shutdown of Audi-Sport.net but...it may be back at some time in the future.

Daniela mentioned your drive on Saturday, very tempting, but I think I'll be having quite a few beers Friday night, so won't be in any state to drive on Saturday. However, it isn't certainty I'll be going out. So could you PM me you mobile number - just in case I change my mind and decide to tag along?

Any other S3's going or will I be the odd one out? 

Cheers

AL


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

AL:

You'll be the odd one out, but not to worry as i spend most of my awake time trying to be a little different  ;D

I'm also having a few on Friday, but i'll have to try and keep my consumption to a minimum  ;D

My 02 spec TT is just about to hit 20K miles, all covered in the last 8months  The car is at the dealers for a couple of days, having a second windscreen replacement and its first variable service.

Would be good if you could get along on Saturday, it should be a good one.

You have IM ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

> Anyone else got a newish model 130 or 150bhp TDi Audi A3, A4 or a VW Golf. Can you confirm which comes with a 6speed box?


I think........ about 98% sure that the older 115 bhp TDI on the VW Golf also had a 6 speed box....

7 speed manuals here we come .. one day ? ?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Asked the dealer last night when i was checking on the progress of my TT and its a 130bhp TDi. Very good fun for a diesel ;D


----------

